# About.com- Runners' Diarrhea: Reduce Your Risk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

When I was a child, there was this Dad who always ran through the neighborhood clutching a roll of toilet paper. Us kids thought this was hilarious. Then I grew up, became a runner, and found that I wasn't laughing when there weren't enough portapotties around.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

